
Robots Learn to Push Heavy Objects with Their Bodies, Just Like You - spectro
http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/humanoids/robots-learn-to-push-heavy-objects-with-their-bodies-just-like-you
======
digikata
"Next, the researchers plan to 'apply the proposed method to other tasks with
whole-body contact,'" \-- robot football league?

